# BAMF PARADIGM 4.0.4 ALPHA LEAK!



## ClarkGriswald (Apr 7, 2012)

Mod edit: BAMF V1.2 is out and this post was for an unfinished version so links have been removed.

If you want the REAL BAMF ROM go here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19590-rom404bamf-paradigm-v12/


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Posting something the developer doesn't intend to release is a good way to piss him off and stunt future development.


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

WTF is this crap.....you can't be serious are you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol Bamf are going to love this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Can a mod please close this down?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Bamf requested I leave this up, so I am.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

jcase said:


> Bamf requested I leave this up, so I am.


This is a very unique way to build interest in an upcoming ROM release.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm interesting ...very interesting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

AshG said:


> This is a very unique way to build interest in an upcoming ROM release.


I wouldn't call it building interest, we just don't care. It's at least a week old. Hard telling what works and what doesn't.

If someone wants to go to the effort of scrounging our server to make a 'leak', let them have their moment. It is a BAMF build, from my machine in fact.

I can't tell you what state it is in, so you flash at your own risk, but it shouldn't explode your phone.

Sent using Morse code.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> I wouldn't call it building interest, we just don't care. It's at least a week old. Hard telling what works and what doesn't.
> 
> If someone wants to go to the effort of scrounging our server to make a 'leak', let them have their moment. It is a BAMF build, from my machine in fact.
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, someone loves your ROM enough to search through your machine long enough to find this and post it to another site, without testing it or even knowing anything about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Look at it this way, someone loves your ROM enough to search through your machine long enough to find this and post it to another site, without testing it or even knowing anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Exactly. We're as big as HTC! Wait, no, no we aren't.









Sent using Morse code.


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mirror http://minus.com/mzx2qqVUh/1g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Posting something the developer doesn't intend to release is a good way to piss him off and stunt future development.


+1. I wouldn't appreciate it if someone did this with my stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

ClarkGriswald said:


> Real tomato ketchup Eddie?
> Nothing but the best Clark


Can't see the line, can you Russ?


----------



## mousse04 (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a shame that there is no gsm version  !!!!
Can t wait for the 10th 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol we could go on all day with these quotes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

Does this include free admission to Wally world?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

This is the perfect thread to show off one of my favorite t-shirts









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been on AOKP for a while now but have been seriously considering trying out this ROM. Not like this though. I'll wait for the next OFFICIAL release.


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome rom guys.... Thx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

4lph4num3r1c said:


> I've been on AOKP for a while now but have been seriously considering trying out this ROM. Not like this though. I'll wait for the next OFFICIAL release.


I would recommend giving it a shot. I was only using aokp for a while as well but now its hard to imagine using anything else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

ClarkGriswald said:


> PLEASE mirror quickly!!!
> 
> ROM: http://db.tt/X0cYSC8c
> GAPPS:http://db.tt/dfv2n10a
> ...


...this b*tch better make me coffee.

Or bedazzle my status bar.

...and do the cupid shuffle.








)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Flawless especially with Franco kernel... Can't wait for more!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

Drew66 said:


> Flawless especially with Franco kernel... Can't wait for more!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I assume you are talking about the leak? If that is running nice and is at least a week old like eris said then I can't wait to see what they have in store for us for the official release.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> I wouldn't call it building interest, we just don't care. It's at least a week old. Hard telling what works and what doesn't.
> 
> If someone wants to go to the effort of scrounging our server to make a 'leak', let them have their moment. It is a BAMF build, from my machine in fact.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... I wouldn't leave any rough drafts of a manifesto laying around if I were you. (You must wipe data! )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> I assume you are talking about the leak? If that is running nice and is at least a week old like eris said then I can't wait to see what they have in store for us for the official release.


 Yes talking about the leak. Best Nexus rom I have used yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

What gapps are you using? Link not working for me

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> What gapps are you using? Link not working for me
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


The link in the op is to 3/17/2012 gapps


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> What gapps are you using? Link not working for me
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


http://minus.com/mzx2qqVUh/1g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Newer gapps http://db.tt/hCkktbQF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this rom! My new daily driver. Great speed and features and battery life. Only issue I've seen is auto correct not working properly. Only predicts names and highlight every word in red.


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

> I love this rom! My new daily driver. Great speed and features and battery life. Only issue I've seen is auto correct not working properly. Only predicts names and highlight every word in red.


Try SwiftKey X beta

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew66 said:


> Try SwiftKey X beta
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


... And updated gapps in earlier post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I actually dled the ice cream keyboard and that's working great for prediction but all words in red


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew66 said:


> Flawless especially with Franco kernel... Can't wait for more!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


New IMO is also very good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do i have to wipe to install new gapps or can I just install over top?


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

je2345 said:


> I actually dled the ice cream keyboard and that's working great for prediction but all words in red


 I am a SwiftKey guy myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

je2345 said:


> Do i have to wipe to install new gapps or can I just install over top?


 Just wipe caches flash rom then gapps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Will it delete all my apps and settings?


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just don't factory reset or format data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Formatting system under mounts would not be a bad idea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! Cant wait to see the final rls of this. yet again, even though its a leak, still out does every other ROM out there.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> WOW! Cant wait to see the final rls of this. yet again, even though its a leak, still out does every other ROM out there.


Why do people think they need to tear down other roms to pump up another one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> Why do people think they need to tear down other roms to pump up another one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Some people equate their choice of ROM as part of themselves. Any encouragement of the use of a different one or criticism of their's, they use as a personal attack on themselves and so you get posts like the ones you pointed out, sadly. To them, you might as well have said their mother was of a questionable moral nature in regards to sexual partners.

I don't really think saying something as subjective as "My ROM outdoes all other ROMs in my opinion" carries that much risk of offending anyone...well unless it offended you.

However, it's not limited to just ROMs.

Browsers, OSs, brand of phone, car brand, choice of sports team, political party, etc.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Some people equate their choice of ROM as part of themselves. Any encouragement of the use of a different one or criticism of their's, they use as a personal attack on themselves and so you get posts like the ones you pointed out, sadly. To them, you might as well have said their mother was of a questionable moral nature in regards to sexual partners.
> 
> I don't really think saying something as subjective as "My ROM outdoes all other ROMs in my opinion" carries that much risk of offending anyone...well unless it offended you.
> 
> ...


Did you just equate BAMF addicts to Steelers Fans or The Red Sox Nation? (No, but let's pretend you did)

If we weren't all a lil fanatical about our phones, we wouldn't be here.

No more "this rom is the best rom ever" posts, ppl. Especially here, on Rootzwiki... in a forum... that's purpose is mostly to discuss roms... it gives developers unnecessary (but in the eyes of the user) totally due praise. And ("some" ) people seems to be an insult to other developers who will soon become bitter that ppl say it more on one roms thread than another. Oh and it's of no use to other users who may be "rom shopping". From now on, only complain. It makes the other devs feel better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> Some people equate their choice of ROM as part of themselves. Any encouragement of the use of a different one or criticism of their's, they use as a personal attack on themselves and so you get posts like the ones you pointed out, sadly. To them, you might as well have said their mother was of a questionable moral nature in regards to sexual partners.
> 
> I don't really think saying something as subjective as "My ROM outdoes all other ROMs in my opinion" carries that much risk of offending anyone...well unless it offended you.
> 
> ...


WOW! You guys really took that WAY out of the context I meant. From 1 line, you guys come up with all that, uh? Did I name any ROMs? It was a simple statement, that I, yes I, thought it was better than the others that are out there. I dont have a right to my own opinion now? And further, did I go in someone else's thread of their ROM and say its crap? akellar, sorry I dont use your stuff. I will try not to offend you anymore. yarly, I do equate my choice of ROM of who I am. You know why? Because it was my choice. Thats the great thing about this community. All the choices.

EDIT: And what I meant was, WOW!!!! Sick ROM, cant wait for the final....im excited.....not trying to bash any other ROM.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> WOW! You guys really took that WAY out of the context I meant. From 1 line, you guys come up with all that, uh? Did I name any ROMs? It was a simple statement, that I, yes I, thought it was better than the others that are out there. I dont have a right to my own opinion now? And further, did I go in someone else's thread of their ROM and say its crap? akellar, sorry I dont use your stuff. I will try not to offend you anymore. yarly, I do equate my choice of ROM of who I am. You know why? Because it was my choice. Thats the great thing about this community. All the choices.
> 
> EDIT: And what I meant was, WOW!!!! Sick ROM, cant wait for the final....im excited.....not trying to bash any other ROM.


There's nothing wrong with being devoted to a particular ROM. My comment was only at those that let it get in too far in the way of their judgment and treatment of others.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> WOW! You guys really took that WAY out of the context I meant. From 1 line, you guys come up with all that, uh? Did I name any ROMs? It was a simple statement, that I, yes I, thought it was better than the others that are out there. I dont have a right to my own opinion now? And further, did I go in someone else's thread of their ROM and say its crap? akellar, sorry I dont use your stuff. I will try not to offend you anymore. yarly, I do equate my choice of ROM of who I am. You know why? Because it was my choice. Thats the great thing about this community. All the choices.
> 
> EDIT: And what I meant was, WOW!!!! Sick ROM, cant wait for the final....im excited.....not trying to bash any other ROM.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's nothing wrong with being devoted to a particular ROM. My comment was only at those that let it get in too far in the way of their judgment and treatment of others.


Not to be a jerk (OK, maybe a lil) but you totally bashed.

Moral superiority and forums don't mix.

On the other hand, you did a better job of totally over thinking and somehow turning an off the wall comment (the person who actually said that it was bashing to call it the best from by far) into sociology of rom flashers 101 than even I could. Which takes talent.

PS why so serious? Iz an awesome rom, btw. Flash. Will make you giddy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> I would recommend giving it a shot. I was only using aokp for a while as well but now its hard to imagine using anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Yeah, after reading about this team and their work, I've been really excited about trying this ROM. I'm just gonna wait til the next official release is all. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it still locked with "dev keys" meaning I cant decompile or recompile a system apk for my own personal use? If so, pass

and also don't take me for just another Dev basher as it seems to be the trend of late. I ran Adry's kernels and Skyraiders ROMs on my INC almost exclusively, I refused to run anything other than a team bamf rom on my thunderbolt and I once made the comment that Eris could get 4G lte on my washing machine if he wanted to. So I'm not bashing.

That said I really hate that they locked down their roms from people like myself who are just trying to learn even if it is just breaking things cant make the changes themselves without the required keys. I know why they did it (because of the mess with the stolen RIL) but it's my personal opinion that it goes against everything open sourced is supposed to stand for. Yeah if it were my rom I wouldnt want something I spent weeks working on stolen and not credited I just miss the bamf atmosphere that got me into learning how to make my own edits that inspired me to tinker and try to learn. I miss that Team BAMF


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Is it still locked with "dev keys" meaning I cant decompile or recompile a system apk for my own personal use? If so, pass


I thought I read some time ago they gave the key out to anyone that requested it. Did they change that policy?

For what it's worth, Adrynalyne has always been one of the first to call out anyone that violates GPL and always quick to post any source changes to anything he puts out that was GPL. I wouldn't exactly go and say he or they violate the spirit of opensource since the parts you are mentioning are Apache Licensed.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Is it still locked with "dev keys" meaning I cant decompile or recompile a system apk for my own personal use? If so, pass
> 
> and also don't take me for just another Dev basher as it seems to be the trend of late. I ran Adry's kernels and Skyraiders ROMs on my INC almost exclusively, I refused to run anything other than a team bamf rom on my thunderbolt and I once made the comment that Eris could get 4G lte on my washing machine if he wanted to. So I'm not bashing.
> 
> That said I really hate that they locked down their roms from people like myself who are just trying to learn even if it is just breaking things cant make the changes themselves without the required keys. I know why they did it (because of the mess with the stolen RIL) but it's my personal opinion that it goes against everything open sourced is supposed to stand for. Yeah if it were my rom I wouldnt want something I spent weeks working on stolen and not credited I just miss the bamf atmosphere that got me into learning how to make my own edits that inspired me to tinker and try to learn. I miss that Team BAMF


AFAIK you can change anything you want with the exception of the manifest.xml (which most people wouldn't change anyway).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> AFAIK you can change anything you want with the exception of the manifest.xml (which most people wouldn't change anyway).


Means you can't change the images because the manifest contains things like:

Name: assets/buttons.png
SHA1-Digest: CsRS5MM+sO9Snc/aaqlDesIB/Kc=

change the image and the sha1 hash will also change because they're based on the certificate (the .rsa file)

pretty much means you can't theme anything without the key.


----------



## ihtfp69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Means you can't change the images because the manifest contains things like:
> 
> Name: assets/buttons.png
> SHA1-Digest: CsRS5MM+sO9Snc/aaqlDesIB/Kc=
> ...


You are incorrect my friend. If that were the case, there would be zero themes for HTC roms. Nobody has HTC keys yet they manage to theme those roms just fine. The only thing having different keys does is prevent someone from creating a malicious app to steal info or corrupt your phone. We are protecting you, not preventing you from modifying the rom. In addition, our code is open source. You can build and modify to your hearts desire.

http://github.com/TeamBAMF


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

ihtfp69 said:


> Nothing is "locked". You can decompile and recompile whatever you like.
> 
> You are incorrect my friend. If that were the case, there would be zero themes for HTC roms. Nobody has HTC keys yet they manage to theme those roms just fine. The only thing have different keys does is prevent someone from creating a malicious app to steal info or corrupt your phone. We are protecting you, not preventing you from modifying the rom. In addition, our code is open source. You can build and modify to your hearts desire.
> 
> http://github.com/TeamBAMF




Win. Themers should start looking at the source for AOSP Roms instead of an APKTool. Sense is of course a completely different ball game.


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> That said I really hate that they locked down their roms from people like myself who are just trying to learn even if it is just breaking things cant make the changes themselves without the required keys. I know why they did it (because of the mess with the stolen RIL) but it's my personal opinion that it goes against everything open sourced is supposed to stand for. Yeah if it were my rom I wouldnt want something I spent weeks working on stolen and not credited I just miss the bamf atmosphere that got me into learning how to make my own edits that inspired me to tinker and try to learn. I miss that Team BAMF


As ihtfp69 pointed out, we're open source, so I'm not even sure what we would be protecting from theft that isn't readily available to everyone. The "mess with the stolen RIL" had nothing to do with our work being used. It was our work being passed off as their own.

In any case, 95% of mods/themes can be done without ever affecting the signature. If there is something that absolutely has to be re-signed, we can do that for you. We only use private keys for your safety. As an example, I could make a "NavBar Mod" that works on ANY of the ROMs signed with test keys that would format your data everytime you booted the phone. Think about that next time you flash something.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats team bamf I admire both your commitment and attitude toward open source development! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Lunarpancake (Nov 30, 2011)

I have loved Team BAMF since I had my Thunderbolt. This just re-assures my love for them. Huge props for being very mature in how you handled the leak.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

doug piston said:


> Win. Themers should start looking at the source for AOSP Roms instead of an APKTool. Sense is of course a completely different ball game.


Oh we do.

Some ICS apk's can only be themed if they are built from source.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry if its a stupid question but How do you use the battery icons you got in the op? I know it says unzip the apks but what do I use to do that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ihtfp69 (Jul 11, 2011)

DoubleDeesR4Me said:


> Sorry if its a stupid question but How do you use the battery icons you got in the op? I know it says unzip the apks but what do I use to do that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Make sure you don't download anything from the links in this OP. It is an old unfinished version. Download from the official thread. Nonetheless, the battery apks install like any other user application. Then they are available in BAMF Settings for use.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ihtfp69 said:


> Make sure you don't download anything from the links in this OP. It is an old unfinished version. Download from the official thread. Nonetheless, the battery apks install like any other user application. Then they are available in BAMF Settings for use.


Since the update is out and this is old locking it down.


----------

